# [RISOLTO] Failed to calculate Modules Dependencies

## neryo

Ciao,

Quando avvio il sistema mi da un errore di questo tipo "Failed to calculate Modules Dependences"..

Ho provato a fare un modules-update, ma non e' cambiato nulla! Qualche ideaz?

GRazie ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *neryo wrote:*   

> Quando avvio il sistema mi da un errore di questo tipo "Failed to calculate Modules Dependences"..

 

L'ultima volta che hai compilato il kernel ti sei ricordato di installare i moduli?

Se avvi manualmente depmod cosa succede?

----------

## neryo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *neryo wrote:*   Quando avvio il sistema mi da un errore di questo tipo "Failed to calculate Modules Dependences".. 
> 
> L'ultima volta che hai compilato il kernel ti sei ricordato di installare i moduli?

 

si! 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se avvi manualmente depmod cosa succede?

 

niente di ke... esegue senza errori  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *neryo wrote:*   

> niente di ke... esegue senza errori 

 

E cosa succede se dici:

```
/etc/init.d/modules restart
```

----------

## neryo

grazie dell'aiuto randomaze!  :Wink: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E cosa succede se dici:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

a parte dirmi che sto fermando servizi di boot..* WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service. 

e darmi un errore d file system.. 

 *Quote:*   

> * Fsck could not correct all errors, manual repair needed                [ !! ]Give root password for maintenance
> 
> (or type Control-D to continue):
> 
> 

 

sembra tutto ok dal punto di vista dei modul[/code]i.. non capisco..  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *neryo wrote:*   

> e darmi un errore d file system.. 

 

Uh non avevo mai notato questa peculiaritá di modules... lo fa anche a me.

In ogni caso anche il "calculating modules ..." é ok?

----------

## neryo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In ogni caso anche il "calculating modules ..." é ok?

 

 *Quote:*   

>  * Calculating module dependencies ...                                    [ ok ]

 

si.. infatti non continua a capire..

----------

## X-Drum

reinstalla i moduli se hai la build del kernel in questione

sotto mano  (tanto è cosa di un attimo) magari si è danneggiato

qualche file esempio: modules.dep

cmq il depmod lancialo con le opzioni -na

----------

## neryo

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> reinstalla i moduli se hai la build del kernel in questione
> 
> sotto mano  (tanto è cosa di un attimo) magari si è danneggiato
> 
> qualche file esempio: modules.dep

 

ho ricompilato il kernel visto che era un po' vecchiotto... ho ridato un modules-update ma rimane ancora lo stesso problema.. che puo' essere?  :Rolling Eyes: 

altre idee.... ?!

Grazie Ciauz  :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

up.. ho riemergiato baselayout su suggerimento di Xdrum, mi ha dato da aggiornare lo script del adattatore di rete net.eth0 .. niente di piu'...

uff..  :Shocked:   tanti tentativi falliti per risolvere un problema fantasma apparentemente ininfluente sul funzionamento del sistema.. ma voi lasciereste quel messaggio all'avvio?! a me da fastidio parecchio..  :Wink: 

qualche ideaz?! grazie...

----------

## gamberetto

ciao, ecco il mio suggerimento da n00b:

non è che per caso devi aggiornare qualche file di configurazione?

Prova con 

```
etc-update
```

Bye!

----------

## neryo

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

> ciao, ecco il mio suggerimento da n00b:
> 
> non è che per caso devi aggiornare qualche file di configurazione?
> 
> Prova con 
> ...

 

chiaramente gia' fatto!  :Wink: 

----------

## gamberetto

suggerimento da n00b numero 2:

prova a togliere

```
&>/dev/null
```

 da /etc/init.d/modules circa alla riga 91:

```
     90                 ebegin "Calculating module dependencies"

     91                 /sbin/modules-update &>/dev/null

     92                 eend $? "Failed to calculate module dependencies"

```

e forse così riesci a vedere qual è l'errore che ti dà /sbin/modules-update

----------

## neryo

 *gamberetto wrote:*   

> suggerimento da n00b numero 2:
> 
> prova a togliere
> 
> ```
> ...

 

buona idea...

ora il problema e' piu' nitido.. 

Error while loading shared lib... blablabla

cannot open shared libraries libstdc++.so.5

mh.... 

```
# locate libstdc++.so.5

/opt/OpenOffice.org/program/libstdc++.so.5

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/libstdc++.so.5

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/libstdc++.so.5.0.7

#  gcc-config -l

[1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130 *

[2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardened

[3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardenednopie

[4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardenednopiessp

[5] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130-hardenednossp

```

----------

## nick_spacca

Puoi allora provare a riemergere le glibc...in genere quando mi da problemi di questo tipo, io risolvo con una nuova ricompilazione...

----------

## randomaze

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Puoi allora provare a riemergere le glibc...in genere quando mi da problemi di questo tipo, io risolvo con una nuova ricompilazione...

 

Prima di riemergere le glibc proverei con revdep-rebuild e con il pacchetto cui appartendono i vari modprobe (module-init-tools, se non confondo con il vecchio...)

----------

## neryo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *nick_spacca wrote:*   Puoi allora provare a riemergere le glibc...in genere quando mi da problemi di questo tipo, io risolvo con una nuova ricompilazione... 
> 
> Prima di riemergere le glibc proverei con revdep-rebuild e con il pacchetto cui appartendono i vari modprobe (module-init-tools, se non confondo con il vecchio...)

 

Come vedi questo 3d è vecchiotto e l'avevo a mio tempo già provato.. cmq appena arrivo a casina rifaccio il revdep e poi se non funzia provo a riemergiare glibc.. 

Vi faccio sapere... 

grazie.

Ciauz  :Wink: 

----------

## neryo

mh.. ho fatto il revdep e nessuna libreria corrotta.. ho ricompilato le glibc ma il problema continua ad esserci....

```
Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by any package update,

will be recompiled.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

 (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

 (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

done.

 (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... Nothing to rebuild

Evaluating package order... done.

 (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

```

Qualche altra idea? provo a cercare qualcosa riguardo "cannot open shared libraries libstdc++.so.5"...

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## neryo

Continuo a buttare carne al fuoco nella speraza ke qualcuno abbia capito dove è il problema.. io purtroppo sto navigando ancora senza meta..... ma ci voglio arrivare in fondo!  :Twisted Evil: 

il problema deriva da una libreria che utilizza cp infatti l'errore è cp: Error while loading shared lib... blablabla cannot open shared libraries libstdc++.so.5...

ok, benissimo.... infatti: 

```

# ldd /bin/cp

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

        libacl.so.1 => /lib/libacl.so.1 (0xb7ee0000)

        libattr.so.1 => /lib/libattr.so.1 (0xb7edb000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/tls/libc.so.6 (0xb7dac000)

        libstdc++.so.5 => /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/libstdc++.so.5 (0xb7cf2000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/tls/libm.so.6 (0xb7ccd000)

        libgcc_s.so.1 => /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/libgcc_s.so.1 (0xb7cc4000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7ef8000) 

```

se vado in /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/ trovo il link simbolico alla libreria libstdc++.so.5.0.7 e fino qui sembra essere tutto ok.

```

# ll

total 17131

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 3053228 May 24 14:14 cc1

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 3575156 May 24 14:14 cc1plus

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   85688 May 24 14:14 collect2

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    1700 May 24 14:14 crtbegin.o

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    2228 May 24 14:14 crtbeginS.o

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    2100 May 24 14:14 crtbeginT.o

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    1360 May 24 14:14 crtend.o

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    1560 May 24 14:14 crtendS.o

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 3418048 May 24 14:14 f771

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    4767 May 24 14:14 hardened.specs

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    4749 May 24 14:14 hardenednopie.specs

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    4763 May 24 14:14 hardenednossp.specs

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root     512 May 24 14:14 include

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root     224 May 24 14:14 install-tools

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    1198 May 24 14:14 libfrtbegin.a

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  366854 May 24 14:14 libg2c.a

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root     767 May 24 14:14 libg2c.la

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      15 May 24 14:14 libg2c.so -> libg2c.so.0.0.0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      15 May 24 14:14 libg2c.so.0 -> libg2c.so.0.0.0

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  243699 May 24 14:14 libg2c.so.0.0.0

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2287400 May 24 14:14 libgcc.a

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  294438 May 24 14:14 libgcc_eh.a

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      13 May 24 14:14 libgcc_s.so -> libgcc_s.so.1

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   35452 May 24 14:14 libgcc_s.so.1

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1542212 May 24 14:14 libstdc++.a

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root     926 May 24 14:14 libstdc++.la

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      18 May 24 14:14 libstdc++.so -> libstdc++.so.5.0.7

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      18 May 24 14:14 libstdc++.so.5 -> libstdc++.so.5.0.7

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  743000 May 24 14:14 libstdc++.so.5.0.7

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1626704 May 24 14:14 libstdc++_pic.a

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  154778 May 24 14:14 libsupc++.a

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root     866 May 24 14:14 libsupc++.la

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    4745 May 24 14:14 specs

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    4745 May 24 14:14 vanilla.specs

```

La libreria libstdc++.so.5.0.7 sembra essere presente anche in /usr/lib/libstdc++-v3 ecc... non è che quel simbolico deve puntare lì?? 

```

# locate libstdc++.so.5.0.7

/usr/lib/libstdc++-v3/libstdc++.so.5.0.7

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/libstdc++.so.5.0.7

```

any ideazzz!?  :Wink:  [/quote]

----------

## randomaze

 *neryo wrote:*   

> il problema deriva da una libreria che utilizza cp infatti l'errore è cp: Error while loading shared lib... blablabla cannot open shared libraries libstdc++.so.5...

 

Se così fosse l'errore dovresti averlo anche usando manualmente cp... hai provato? Se da l'errore forse basta riemergere le binutils (mi sembra che cp sia la dentro...)

 *Quote:*   

> La libreria libstdc++.so.5.0.7 sembra essere presente anche in /usr/lib/libstdc++-v3 ecc... non è che quel simbolico deve puntare lì?? 

 

Fai qualche controllo (equery o qpkg) per vedere i pacchetti di appartenenza dei due files...

----------

## neryo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *neryo wrote:*   il problema deriva da una libreria che utilizza cp infatti l'errore è cp: Error while loading shared lib... blablabla cannot open shared libraries libstdc++.so.5... 
> 
> Se così fosse l'errore dovresti averlo anche usando manualmente cp... hai provato? Se da l'errore forse basta riemergere le binutils (mi sembra che cp sia la dentro...)
> 
> 

 

Esatto, ma lo uso tutti i giorni e l'errore me lo sa solo al boot, accompagnato al Failed To Calculte Modules Dependecies....

Al max provo a riemergiare il pacchetto dove sta cp che a quanto pare è in coreutils..  :Wink: 

```
# qpkg -f /bin/cp

sys-apps/coreutils *
```

 *Quote:*   

> La libreria libstdc++.so.5.0.7 sembra essere presente anche in /usr/lib/libstdc++-v3 ecc... non è che quel simbolico deve puntare lì?? 

 

Fai qualche controllo (equery o qpkg) per vedere i pacchetti di appartenenza dei due files...[/quote]

Allora /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/libstdc++.so.5.0.7 appartiene a sys-devel/gcc invece l'altro a sys-libs/libstdc++-v3. Ke a quanto ricordo l ho emergiato successivamente e credo sia inutile, gisuto per vedere se era questa la mancanza.. heh a volte usando unclepline non so, potrei avere rimosso qualcosa di utile..  :Rolling Eyes: 

```
*  sys-libs/libstdc++-v3

      Latest version available: 3.3.6

      Latest version installed: 3.3.6

      Size of downloaded files: 23,410 kB

      Homepage:    http://gcc.gnu.org/libstdc++/

      Description: Compatibility package for running binaries linked against a pre gcc 3.4 libstdc++

      License:     GPL-2 LGPL-2.1
```

----------

## randomaze

 *neryo wrote:*   

> Description: Compatibility package for running binaries linked against a pre gcc 3.4 libstdc++

 

Non avendo una gentoo sottomano non posso controllare se ho quel pacchetto o meno, dalla descrizione sembrerebbe un pacchetto utile solo se usi il gcc 3.4.

Hai/Avevi installato il 3.4? Hai usato quello per compilare/aggiornare le coreutils?

----------

## neryo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *neryo wrote:*   Description: Compatibility package for running binaries linked against a pre gcc 3.4 libstdc++ 
> 
> Non avendo una gentoo sottomano non posso controllare se ho quel pacchetto o meno, dalla descrizione sembrerebbe un pacchetto utile solo se usi il gcc 3.4.
> 
> Hai/Avevi installato il 3.4? Hai usato quello per compilare/aggiornare le coreutils?

 

no, il 3.4 non l'ho mai usato... ho installato quel pacchetto solo per prova, anche se sapevo che era utile solo per il nuovo gcc....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *neryo wrote:*   

> ho installato quel pacchetto solo per prova

 

Se sei sicuro disinstallalo... (e dopo magari riprova il revdep-rebuild)

----------

## neryo

ri-eccomi:

ho ricompilato le coreutils, riavviato ma stesso errore...

ho disinstallato sys-libs/libstdc++-v3 che era inutile e fatto un revdep ma non e' cambiato nulla.... (Nothing to Rebuild!)

sento che questa volta posso iniziare a mettere in previsione un emerge -s system.. forse potrebbe risolvere qualcosa.. o ci sono altre vie d'uscita ancora da provare?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Cavolo.. mi capita poche volte di ricorrere al forum... ma quando mi capita sono magagne toste!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:  E finora sembrano anche senza senso.. comunque purtroppo (almeno in questi casi) ha sempre ragione la macchina.........................................  :Idea: 

----------

## randomaze

 *neryo wrote:*   

> E finora sembrano anche senza senso.. 

 

Un senso dovrebbe esserci... basta trovarlo!

cosa contiene il file:

```
/etc/ld.so.conf
```

?

----------

## neryo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *neryo wrote:*   E finora sembrano anche senza senso..  
> 
> Un senso dovrebbe esserci... basta trovarlo!
> 
> cosa contiene il file:
> ...

 

eccolo qui...

```

# more /etc/ld.so.conf

# ld.so.conf autogenerated by env-update; make all changes to

# contents of /etc/env.d directory

/usr/local/lib

/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib

/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130

/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox

/usr/lib/mozilla

/usr/lib

/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.02/jre/lib/i386/

/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.02/jre/lib/i386/native_threads/

/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.02/jre/lib/i386/classic/

/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.02/jre/lib/i386/server/

/usr/lib/nspr

/usr/lib/nss

/usr/games/lib

```

EDIT:

```
# mv /etc/ld.so.conf /etc/ld.so.conf.old

# env-update

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

# diff /etc/ld.so.conf /etc/ld.so.conf.old

#
```

ho provato a rigenerarlo ma nessuna differenza... sembrerebbe tutto ok!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## neryo

ho risolto ricompilando tutto il systema con un bel....

```
# emerge -e system
```

sicuramente la colpa era di qualche binario corrotto a questo punto... ma mi sarebbe piaciuto capirci un po' di piu'....

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

